

The Oral History of the Launch of Epicurious - snayan
http://www.epicurious.com/about/epicurious-oral-history-article?src=longreads

======
alexobenauer
From the article, emphasis mine:

> There was much debate about what platform to build on. _Would we be on the
> open web or a walled garden?_ There was no guarantee that the web was going
> to win over these big companies. In fact, a lot of them, like The New York
> Times, started on AOL. But Steve Newhouse [chairman of Advance Publications,
> parent of Condé Nast] went with the open world. We started on the web.

Some things never change.

------
dankohn1
I'm the Dan Kohn in the article. AMA, though my memory from 20 years ago is a
little shaky.

~~~
snayan
Hey Dan, no questions in particular, but this was a fascinating and hilarious
look into the infancy of the internet. Kudos, my parents, and 13 year old me
didn't get the internet til 1999, but this site certainly seemed to be ahead
of its time. To this day it's my go to cooking site, although Kenji and the
team at serious eats bring a perspective I enjoy.

~~~
dankohn1
I'm so glad it's still around and making people happy.

